# Hello from Red Rocks Amphitheater, Morrison CO



## Janice (Sep 2, 2008)

Where's my Denver, Colorado Springs area people at? I'll be around until Thursday, then heading to NYC! The NIN show is tomorrow night, this photo is me sitting where our seats are for the show!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a wee bit dizzy looking at  that pic. >.<


----------



## Susanne (Sep 2, 2008)

Enjoy the show!


----------



## blueagave (Sep 2, 2008)

I was just in Denver two weeks ago!! I miss it sooooo much. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Have a fantastic time at the show Janice!


----------



## mac-cakes (Sep 2, 2008)

I love NIN!!! You have to tell me how it went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have fun in NYC too!! take lots of pics!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks like a great venue!  Have fun!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 2, 2008)

Have fun @ the NIN show.  I hope you get to meet Trent tonight.

Looking forward to the Fashion Week tweets!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is such a neat amphitheater! Have fun at the show!!!


----------



## concertina (Sep 2, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG!!! You have such amazing seats!!!

Please post pictures!!! Have fun bathing in the beauty of Trent!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Janice, have an amazing time! I so wish we could have met up in NY


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 3, 2008)

what an awesome photo! That looks like where I would like to be right now!


----------



## Janice (Sep 3, 2008)

Most AMAZING live experience evAR. I was totally rocked. Had the most PERFECT view of the band, good company with interesting and unique people from all over the world. WOW. Good times. 

DH took a TON of pictures, so as soon as I can get the correct card reader for it I will post them up!

Oh yeah, the night ended with me having to perform a field sobriety test on the side of the road in front of a million people exiting the venue. Thanks Mr. asswipe CO trooper for wasting BOTH of our time and tainting my NIN experience. (after all the tests he STILL thought he saw "signs of intoxication" so I took a breath test and blew a 0.00) It's called being TIRED on the side of a MOUNTAIN from ROCKING YOUR ASS OFF at a show you've been looking forward to ALL YEAR. Reason for pulling me over? I had my brights on and I had no idea. SORRY!

Ok rant over, yummy Trent pictures to come as soon as I can get them off the cam!!


----------



## concertina (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay for yummy pictures!!! BOO to the state trooper!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Sep 3, 2008)

I was there last night!!!!!  BLAST my not being able to go online before the show!  I went straight from school to the show.  And I live in Aurora, so we didn't get home for a while, and I had to go to school this morning.....SO TIRED RIGHT NOW

Sucked cause I had the most INSANE headache the whole show....Did get some free red-bull from the bar man though!

By the way, NICE SEATS!  I was row 41, seat 12.......Next to a crazy drunk girl that was grinding ALL UP ON the row during 'I wanna f*** you like an animal'.  SUPER AWKWARD


----------

